# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an interview with actor Bill Moseley



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 119 features all the latest news plus an interview with Bill Moseley. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! #bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

